# Umfrage          *ER HAT JEHOV.........    *in deckung geh*  ;-)



## Jorge (16. Januar 2001)

Na hallo da Draußen...

Die 55638.te Umfrage*g*  
aber diesmal machen wir alles anders.....
Ich habe die Antworten und such die passenden Fragen! *g*
um kreative Vorschläge wird gebeten...

Die Antworten:

1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."
2. "äh....Ägypten?"
3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"
6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
7. "Nope"
8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."
11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."
13. "KISS"
14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
15. "+o<+"
16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
20. "fürcht"       

Ich bin ja mal auf eure geistig kreativen  Antworten gespannt.



MFG *wer zuletzt grüßt, grüßt am besten*
Jorge


----------



## mithrandir (16. Januar 2001)

**** Bekommen wir bald einen neuen Chat?
:1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."
**** Wo macht Lara Croft Urlaub?
:2. "äh....Ägypten?"
**** Würdest du für einen PII 300MHz 1.000 DM bezahlen?
:3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
**** Andere Seiten haben ein tolles Board, tolle Chats, übersichtliche Seiten - was habt ihr?
:4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
**** Warum ist die Banane krumm?
:5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"
**** Wie werde ich zum Bahnschaffner befördert?
:6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
**** Kann mir jemand I.G.I. per E-Mail schicken?
:7. "Nope"
**** Ich liebe es, dein Foto in der Chattergalerie anzusehen - dann gehts mir gleich nicht mehr so dreckig, wenn ich weiss, dass es Leute mit noch grösseren Problemen gibt.
:8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
**** Was für Zaubersprüche erhofft ihr euch für Baldur's Gate XIV?
:9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
**** Wo ist denn Jorge geblieben? *fg*
:10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."

So das war mal der erste Teil - wenn's gefallen hat mach ich auch den zweiten.


----------



## pirx (16. Januar 2001)

*RE:RE:Umfrage          *ER HAT JEHOV.........    *in deckung geh*  *

o das war mal der erste Teil - wenn's gefallen hat mach ich auch den zweiten.

das beste reply seit einer Stunde  Foto hin oder her *lol*, hast du eigentlich keine Angst, das dich jemand erkennt? *g* (das waren jetzt 2 Anspielungen)


----------



## Jorge (16. Januar 2001)

**Rofl*  mehr davon !   (nt)*

:**** Bekommen wir bald einen neuen Chat?
::1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."
:**** Wo macht Lara Croft Urlaub?
::2. "äh....Ägypten?"
:**** Würdest du für einen PII 300MHz 1.000 DM bezahlen?
::3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
:**** Andere Seiten haben ein tolles Board, tolle Chats, übersichtliche Seiten - was habt ihr?
::4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
:**** Warum ist die Banane krumm?
::5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"
:**** Wie werde ich zum Bahnschaffner befördert?
::6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
:**** Kann mir jemand I.G.I. per E-Mail schicken?
::7. "Nope"
:**** Ich liebe es, dein Foto in der Chattergalerie anzusehen - dann gehts mir gleich nicht mehr so dreckig, wenn ich weiss, dass es Leute mit noch grösseren Problemen gibt.
::8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
:**** Was für Zaubersprüche erhofft ihr euch für Baldur's Gate XIV?
::9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
:**** Wo ist denn Jorge geblieben? *fg*
::10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."
:
o das war mal der erste Teil - wenn's gefallen hat mach ich auch den zweiten.


----------



## mithrandir (16. Januar 2001)

**** Ich wollt doch nur die Verlorenheit der postmodernen Gesellschaft damit ausdrücken.
:11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
**** Er ist der Schuldige!
:12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."
**** Wofür steht in den ganzen Berichten eigentlich die Abkürzung KI?
:13. "KISS"
**** Darkstone ist ein geniales 3d-RPG! - *hehe*
:14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
**** Wie sieht eigentlich der Smiley für nen Bischof aus?
:15. "+o<+"
**** Bist du pädophil?
:16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
***** Ich hätte da mal eine Frage: Wann kommt ein neuer Chat?
:17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
**** Wenn du Geld verdienen willst, musst du dich anstrengen oder blond sein.
:18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
**** Angeklagter, warum hab sie dem Kläger die Nase abgebissen?
:19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
**** Wenn nicht bald Ruhe einkehrt, zeig ich euch mein Foto!
:20. "fürcht"


----------



## pirx (16. Januar 2001)

*RE:RE:Umfrage          *ER HAT JEHOV.........    *in deckung geh*  *

:**** Ich wollt doch nur die Verlorenheit der postmodernen Gesellschaft damit ausdrücken.
::11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
:**** Er ist der Schuldige!
::12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."
:**** Wofür steht in den ganzen Berichten eigentlich die Abkürzung KI?
::13. "KISS"
:**** Darkstone ist ein geniales 3d-RPG! - *hehe*
::14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
:**** Wie sieht eigentlich der Smiley für nen Bischof aus?
::15. "+o<+"
:**** Bist du pädophil?
::16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
:***** Ich hätte da mal eine Frage: Wann kommt ein neuer Chat?
::17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
:**** Wenn du Geld verdienen willst, musst du dich anstrengen oder blond sein.
::18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
:**** Angeklagter, warum hab sie dem Kläger die Nase abgebissen?
::19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
:**** Wenn nicht bald Ruhe einkehrt, zeig ich euch mein Foto!
::20. "fürcht"       
:
HEHE, manoman das nenn ich kreativ ! *g*


----------



## jayjay (16. Januar 2001)

:Na hallo da Draußen...
:
ie 55638.te Umfrage*g*  
:aber diesmal machen wir alles anders.....
:Ich habe die Antworten und such die passenden Fragen! *g*
:um kreative Vorschläge wird gebeten...
:
ie Antworten:
:

Was haltet ihr von Schönheitsoperationen?
:1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."

Wo hört man Nils Ruf?
:2. "äh....Ägypten?"

Willst du dich für mich ausziehen?
:3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"

Was tun wir gegen spammer und unerwünschte user?
:4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"

warum bist du um DIESE zeit im internet?
:5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"

ich will cybersex. wie geht das?
:6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"

kannst du auch vernünftige Fragen stellen?
:7. "Nope"

wieso gehst du nicht einfach zur hölle?
:8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"

was tut man gegen Onanisten? (ok, geklaut von TvTotal)
:9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"

wen vermisst du hier am meisten?
:10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."

aua! papa, das tut weh!
:11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."

ich hab doch nichts gemacht!
:12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."

Baby, blas mir einen
:13. "KISS"

du bist echt scharf, baby
:14. "Echt? Find ich auch."

woran ist der Weihnachtsmann gestorben?
:15. "+o<+"

was machst du so in deiner Freizeit?
:16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"

bist du wirklich noch Jungfrau, Britney?
:17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"

wieso redest du nur Müll?
:18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."

hat er zuerst mama oder papa gesagt?
:19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"

ich mach jetzt auch eine Umfrage
:20. "fürcht"       
:
:Ich bin ja mal auf eure geistig kreativen  Antworten gespannt.
:
:
:
:MFG *wer zuletzt grüßt, grüßt am besten*
:Jorge


----------



## schiller (16. Januar 2001)

:Na hallo da Draußen...
:
ie 55638.te Umfrage*g*  
:aber diesmal machen wir alles anders.....
:Ich habe die Antworten und such die passenden Fragen! *g*
:um kreative Vorschläge wird gebeten...
:
ie Antworten:
gebt mir five
:1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."
wo steht der koloss von rhodos?
:2. "äh....Ägypten?"
kannst du nicht mal fuer 5 pfennig hören?
:3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
wir haben termiator
:4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
warum ist das wasser nass?
:5. "Du weißt ganz genau wiso!!"
wie komme ich schnell an 1.000.000DM?
:6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
glaubst du das es RR gibt
:7. "Nope"
hattest du schon mal schmetterlind im bauch?
:8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
:9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
pauline sach doch wat...
:10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."
:11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
sei still ich bin grad am essen
:12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."
welche band tritt im cicus auf?
:13. "KISS"
schiller is the real god...lol
:14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
wie heisst das update fuer 
:15. "+o<+"
kommst du aus afrika?
:16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
wie werde ich befördert
:17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
wenn kein licht da ist ist es dunkel
:18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
wie bitte....?
:19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
RR wird dich ´holen......
:20. "fürcht"       
:
:Ich bin ja mal auf eure geistig kreativen  Antworten gespannt.
:
:
:
:MFG *wer zuletzt grüßt, grüßt am besten*
:Jorge


----------



## Jorge (16. Januar 2001)

*oh toll ...ich will aber auch deine Fragen!  *

:
:o das war mal der erste Teil - wenn's gefallen hat mach ich auch den zweiten.
:
:das beste reply seit einer Stunde  Foto hin oder her *lol*, hast du eigentlich keine Angst, das dich jemand erkennt? *g* (das waren jetzt 2 Anspielungen)

Nein pirx ich bin da ganz beruhigt....ich wiege mich sozusagen so sicher wie in RR's Schoß *nein, nicht was du jetzt schon wieder denkst!....tststs...*

MFG*mehr fragen leute!*
Jorge


----------



## Illuminati (16. Januar 2001)

:Na hallo da Draußen...
:
ie 55638.te Umfrage*g*  
:aber diesmal machen wir alles anders.....
:Ich habe die Antworten und such die passenden Fragen! *g*
:um kreative Vorschläge wird gebeten...
:
ie Antworten:

Gebt ihr uns Geld fürs essen?
:1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."

Welches Land ist alt?
:2. "äh....Ägypten?"

Ich geb dir eine Liebessklavin und du baust mir ein Haus, ok?
:3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"

GS ist besser, oder?
:4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"

Wieso magst du mich?
:5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"

Wie werde ich befördert?
:6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"

Richtig?
:7. "Nope"

Ich lieb dich, du uns auch?
:8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"

Was soll ich nur tun mit meinem Kopf?
:9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"

Wer ist Wurstbrot? *g*
:10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."

Wurde mein Vater zu recht unterdürckt?
:11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."

Ich hab doch recht oder hab ich unrecht? Wenn ich unrecht hätte, hätte der andere doch recht und ich hätte unrecht? 
:12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."

Wie heisst die mieseste Band auf erden?
:13. "KISS"

Wir sind alle blöde!
:14. "Echt? Find ich auch."

LSD ist gesundd.
:15. "+o<+"

Bist du Homosexuell veranlagt oder einfach nur pervers?
:16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"

Wieso haben Pinguine Kleider an?
:17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"

PCG ist blöd!
:18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."

Wieso meint er ich sei ein Jovinist?
:19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"

Du bist abgrundtief dumm!
:20. "fürcht"       
:
:Ich bin ja mal auf eure geistig kreativen  Antworten gespannt.
:
:
:
:MFG *wer zuletzt grüßt, grüßt am besten*
:Jorge


----------



## pirx (16. Januar 2001)

*RE:oh toll ...ich will aber auch deine Fragen!  *

::
::o das war mal der erste Teil - wenn's gefallen hat mach ich auch den zweiten.
::
::das beste reply seit einer Stunde  Foto hin oder her *lol*, hast du eigentlich keine Angst, das dich jemand erkennt? *g* (das waren jetzt 2 Anspielungen)
:
:Nein pirx ich bin da ganz beruhigt....ich wiege mich sozusagen so sicher wie in RR's Schoß *nein, nicht was du jetzt schon wieder denkst!....tststs...*
aber ich kann doch gar nicht denken! 
:
:MFG*mehr fragen leute!*
:Jorge


----------



## Bond007 (16. Januar 2001)

ie Antworten:
:
Liebes Microsoft Team: Wird Whistler Bugfrei sein?
:1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."

Wo ist Microsoft nicht verhasst?
:2. "äh....Ägypten?"

würdest du für RR die Nackttänzerin spielen?
:3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"

Kann ich gekickt werden?
:4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"

Warum hasst ihr alle Microsoft?
:5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"

Kann man nacktfotos hier gebrauchen?
:6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"

Wirklich?
:7. "Nope"

Machst du es mit jedem??
:8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"

Modern Talking: "Wollt ihr eine neue Platte von uns?"
:9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"

Wer ist Raven1008?
:10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."

was haben nur alles gegen mich?
:11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."

Matlock: "Kommt jetzt dein Einsatz"?
:12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."

Habt ihr nicht langsam genug vom knuddeln?
:13. "KISS"

Findet ihr nicht auch, ich sollte langsam aufhören zu reden?
:14. "Echt? Find ich auch."

#+*ARGH#!!§?
:15. "+o<+"

Bist du schwul?
:16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"

Bekomme ich einen Stern?
:17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"

Kann es sein, dass du mich nicht respektierst?
:18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."

Wie hat er mich genannt?
:19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"

Kommt gleich RR mit der Kickomatik?
:20. "fürcht"       
:
:Ich bin ja mal auf eure geistig kreativen  Antworten gespannt.
:
:
:
:MFG *wer zuletzt grüßt, grüßt am besten*
:Jorge


----------



## pirx (16. Januar 2001)

:Na hallo da Draußen...
:
ie 55638.te Umfrage*g*  
:aber diesmal machen wir alles anders.....
:Ich habe die Antworten und such die passenden Fragen! *g*
:um kreative Vorschläge wird gebeten...
:
ie Antworten:
Der Patch der kommen sollte...
:1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."
You've got call..wanna pay?
:2. "äh....Ägypten?"
Ist einer genug?
:3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
Was ist künstliche Inteligenz?
:4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
Wieso?
:5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"
Wie ändere ich meinen nick?
:6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
giebtts nen spiel ohne bug?
:7. "Nope"
Bin ich jetzt  schon drin?
:8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
Bin ich  falschen Film?
:9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"


ähm bin ich im Kindergarten?


----------



## Jorge (16. Januar 2001)

*"Au verdammt, er hat mich erkannt, schnell weg!"   (nt)   )*

die anderen bitte auch noch ))


----------



## Wurstbrot (16. Januar 2001)

Welche Farbe hat dein Hund?
:1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."
Wie alt bist du?
:2. "äh....Ägypten?"
Wo kommst du her?
:3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
Echt?
:4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
Wieso das denn?
:5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"
Was kommt heute im Fernsehen?
:6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
Wie spät ist es?
:7. "Nope"
Was kostet ein Behringer Ultra-Curve Pro?
:8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
Welche Schuhgröße hast du?
:9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
Wer ist El Diablo? *g*
:10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."
Welchen Lüfter habt ihr auf einem 950er Thunderbird?
:11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
Von welchem Auto hat der Thunderbird seinen Namen geklaut?
:12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."
Schneit es?
:13. "KISS"
Was ist schwarz, hängt an der Wand und zuckt?
:14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
Wie jetzt?
:15. "+o<+"
Was hält Biohazard von der BPJS?
:16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
Was haltet ihr von DVD-Hüllen?
:17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
Wie kriege ich CS zum Laufen?
:18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
Wer hat Marilyn Monroe umgebracht?
:19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
Jorge, bist du das auf dem Bild?
:20. "fürcht"       
:
:Ich bin ja mal auf eure geistig kreativen  Antworten gespannt.
:
Was soll denn das heißen?


----------



## Jorge (16. Januar 2001)

*die Fragen  sind ja ganz gut...nur die reihenfolge stimmt net ganz *fg**

::Ich bin ja mal auf eure geistig kreativen  Antworten gespannt.
::
:Was soll denn das heißen?

Daß du eigentlich nicht gemeint warst.*fg*
Trotzdem danke.


----------



## pirx (17. Januar 2001)

*einen hab ich noch ! *

Warst du beim Psychiater?
:9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
Jorge? Nie gehört, nie gesehen...
:10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."
Papa !! Die haben mich gekickt, ich will mehr Taschengeld!
:11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
Ich bin der beste Anwalt mit Polizeilizenz und grauen Haren !
:12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."
Wer malt sich wie Vollidioten an?
:13. "KISS"
Ich finde Nvidia besser!
:14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
Was sind Sonderzeichen?
:15. "+o<+"
Findest du Yahoo gut?
:16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
Wann gibts einen neuen Chat? (ups, ein deja-vue )
:17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
Der Chat ist überlastet?
:18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
Was?
:19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
Ich bin Lucifer ! Das Bözhe schlechthin...
:20. "fürcht"       

Ok, es waren nicht alles Fragen, aber der Mohr hat jetzt seine Schuldigkeit getan


----------



## EarthQuake (17. Januar 2001)

Naja, gut, ich versuch´s auch mal, aber bitte nicht kicken!

Bekomme ich gleich meinen Auslandskrankenschein (Ja, es ist von Michi Mittermeier)   
"Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."


"äh....Ägypten?"
 würdest du dich für 1.000 DM ausziehen?
"nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
 Wann haben wir was zum nerven?
"Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
 Warum ist in dem Chat kaum jemand drin?
"Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"
 Wie bekomme ich nie eine Antwort?    
"Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
 Ja?
"Nope"
 Geht´s dir gut?
"Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
 Werde ich jemals befördert?
"du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
  Wer ist RR?
"Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."
 Gott, ich habe gesündigt!
"Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
 1+1 sind 11, stimmt´s?
"Ich weiß Matlock....."
 Wie heisst die älteste band?
"KISS"
 Echt ist scheisse!
"Echt? Find ich auch."
 Bist du blöd?
"+o<+"
 Wie hoch ist dein IQ?
"Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
 Wie werde ich zum Senior befördert?
"zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
 Ich werde morgen befördert!
"Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
 Warum wurde er gekickt?
"Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
 Ohoh, ich glaube für das hier mit den beförderungen werde ich gekickt!
"fürcht"       

Sorry, was besseres fiel mir im moment echt nicht ein!


----------



## ACE (17. Januar 2001)

Das sind doch eindeutig die Fragen aus einem Interview mit Bill Gates. Hier der Beweis:


Herr Gates, wird Microsoft noch mehr Hersteller für die XBox aufkaufen?
:1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."
Wo erwarten sie die höchsten XBox-Verkaufszahlen?
:2. "äh....Ägypten?"
Würden sie zugunsten des PCs die XBox wieder aufgeben?
:3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
Die XBox bekommt kein Force Feedback, warum?
:4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
Und wozu braucht eine Konsole eine Festplatte?
:5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"
Wie wird man die DVD-Abspielfunktion freischalten können?
:6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
Werden Spiele auf der XBox konsolenüblich bugfrei sein?
:7. "Nope"
Bei der Konkurrenz ist Microsoft sehr verhasst, geht es ihnen umgekehrt genauso?
:8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
Was würde sie Ihrer Konkurrenz deswegen gerne sagen?
:9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
Was halten sie von Chris Roberts?
:10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."
Was würden sie ihm sagen wenn sie könnten?
:11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
Ihr Lieblings-Fersehzitat?
:12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."
Ihre Lieblingsband?
:13. "KISS"
Die Windows Beta 5.2 war die geilste! 
:14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
Was halten sie von Apple?
:15. "+o<+"
Streben Sie die Weltherrschaft an?
:16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
Wie oft wurde ihnen gesagt, daß Windows nicht soooo toll ist?
:17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
Eigentlich ist diese Betriebssystem doch ziemlich buggy, oder?
:18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
Seien sie ehrlich, warum haben sie Chris Roberts wirklich rausgeschmissen?
:19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
Ich sage ihnen, die XBox wird ein Flop!
:20. "fürcht"


----------



## DFens (17. Januar 2001)

Könntet ihr dafür sorgen, daß in die Community beim nächsten Update eine Hintergrundmusik und ein Pizzabringservice integriert wird?
:1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."

Wie war das doch gleich - Rossis Einkommen entsprach dem Sozialprodukt von welchem Staat?
:2. "äh....Ägypten?"

Hey Billy Bob, tauscht du Angelina Jolie für meinen Stern ein?
:3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"

Ein Rausschmeißer ist für einen Nachtclub das gleiche wie ... für die PCG-Community?
:4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"

Warum ist im Supermarkt um die Ecke kurz vor Ladenschluß immer die Milch ausverkauft?
:5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"

Ich schreibe gerne Mails, mag es aber nicht, wenn diese beantwortet werden - kann mir da wer einen Ratschlag geben?
:6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"

Du bist doch das Mädel, das noch nie "Nein" gesagt hat, oder?
:7. "Nope"

Könnte mir mal jemand den Satz: "Sim, eu amo-o todo demasiado...!*grrrrr*" ins Deutsche übersetzen?
:8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"

Neulich lief ein Britney Spears Video im Fernsehen und ich habe erst nach 4 Sekunden weggeschaltet - wie kann ich Buße tun?
:9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"

Wieso war Benny eigentlich schon ewig nicht mehr im Chat?
:10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."

Wurde ich wirklich nur gesperrt, weil ich gegen Uli Hoeneß gehetzt habe?
:11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."

Habe ich in den letzten 10 Minuten schon erzählt, daß ich später mal Jura studiere und Anwalt werde?
:12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."

Welcher Song steht in der Liste der dämlichsten Coverversionen ganz oben?
:13. "KISS"

Findest du nicht auch, daß "Echt" niemals diesen Rio Reiser Song hätten covern sollen?
:14. "Echt? Find ich auch."


Könnte mal wer den Smiley für einen Schneemann aufmalen?
:15. "+o<+"

Ein Schneemann sieht so aus *<(:') du Nase, bist du blöd?
:16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"

Hmmmm, webmaster@bluemchen_rulez.de - ist das ein Fanclub, kann ich beitreten?
:17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"

Ist ja schon gut, mußtest du mich deswegen unbedingt als "ekliger Punk" beschimpfen?
:18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."


Wovon war dieser komische Kauz da gerade Zeuge?
:19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"

Ist in der nächsten PCG wirklich ein Georg Valtin Pin-Up Poster drin?
:20. "fürcht"


----------



## Gamepad (17. Januar 2001)

:Na hallo da Draußen...
:
ie 55638.te Umfrage*g*  
:aber diesmal machen wir alles anders.....
:Ich habe die Antworten und such die passenden Fragen! *g*
:um kreative Vorschläge wird gebeten...
:
ie Antworten:
 Versucht ihr auch immer Disketten in ein CD-ROM Laufwerk zu drücken?
:1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."
 Gegen wen spielt denn Zaire heute Abend?
:2. "äh....Ägypten?"
 Würdest du dich auch für Karl Moik ausziehen?
:3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
 Wir haben ne Mikrowelle!
:4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
 Wieso hast du meine Schwester nicht gegrüsst?
:5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"
 Wie kann ich mich beim FBI einhacken?
:6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
 Wie heisst deine Oma?
:7. "Nope"
 Ich schenk dir zum Geburtstag die neue Kelly Family CD!
:8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
 Was sagtst du dazu?
:9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
 Was ist eigentlich mit mit dem "Stanglnator" passiert?
:10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."
 ...Dann hat der Olaf gedacht,mein Kopf sei der Ball...
:11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
Scheiss Prostata,kann nicht mehr pinkeln.
:12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."
 Was heisst "SSIK" rückwärts?
:13. "KISS"
 Ich find Moorhuhn sollte indiziert werden.
:14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
 Florian Stangl auf Zulu
:15. "+o<+"
 Hast du nen Internetanschluss?
:16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
 Spielst du Pokemon?
:17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
 Ich find Britney Spears hat geile Brüste
:18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
 Warum hasst nur alle Welt Saddam Hussein
:19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
 Jenny Elvers ist schwanger!
:20. "fürcht"       
:
:Ich bin ja mal auf eure geistig kreativen  Antworten gespannt.
:
:
:
:MFG *wer zuletzt grüßt, grüßt am besten*
:Jorge


----------



## Sigmata (18. Januar 2001)

Bill Gates ist ihr neues Betribssystem stabil ?
:1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."
Wo produzieren sie dieses ?
:2. "äh....Ägypten?"
Könnten sie den Linux Kernel für das nächste Windows verwenden ?
:3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
Wie wird das neue Betribssystem installiert ?
:4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
Warum wurden die Bluescreens im neuen Betriebssystem abgeschafft ?
:5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"
Und an wen muss man sich wenden wenn es Probleme gibt ?
:6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
Gibt es ein verbessertes Plug and Play
:7. "Nope"
Warum sollten die Kaufer das neue Produkt kaufen ?
:8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
Warum wird es wieder viele Treiberupdates geben ?
:9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
Warum wurde der letzte Windowskritiker zum schweigen gebracht ?
:10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."
Das war doch ich .........?!?!?
:11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
Was wird im neuen Windows erscheinen anstatt einer Bluescreen ?
:12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."
Was kann man dagegen machen ?
:13. "KISS"
Oder Treiberupdate ??
:14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
Was sind die neuen Programmeigenschaften herr Gates ?
:15. "+o<+"
Wie sollen wir sie nennen in zukunft ?
:16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
Wieoft ist das neue Betriebssystem abgestürtzt in der Stunde ?
:17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
Ist das nich viel zu oft ?
:18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
Warum schwören sie dann noch auf den PC als Plattform ?
:19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
Was sagen sie zum neuen Linux ?
:20. "fürcht"

OK könnt besser sein ich weiss .... !!!


----------



## Maoam (18. Januar 2001)

:Na hallo da Draußen...
:
ie 55638.te Umfrage*g*  
:aber diesmal machen wir alles anders.....
:Ich habe die Antworten und such die passenden Fragen! *g*
:um kreative Vorschläge wird gebeten...
:
ie Antworten:


Was soll das????
 Hast du mit den Stromleitungen gemacht was ich dir gesagt hab und nen Stromschlag gekriegt, oder so????

MFG
Maoam
:
:1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."
:2. "äh....Ägypten?"
:3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
:4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
:5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"
:6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
:7. "Nope"
:8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
:9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
:10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."
:11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
:12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."
:13. "KISS"
:14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
:15. "+o<+"
:16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
:17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
:18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
:19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
:20. "fürcht"       
:
:Ich bin ja mal auf eure geistig kreativen  Antworten gespannt.
:
:
:
:MFG *wer zuletzt grüßt, grüßt am besten*
:Jorge


----------



## Jorge (18. Januar 2001)

*Vielen Dank ! *

:Was soll das????
: Hast du mit den Stromleitungen gemacht was ich dir gesagt hab und nen Stromschlag gekriegt, oder so????

leider nein, deshalb :

Schockiert musste ich feststellen, daß so eine unbedeutende Charaktereigenschaft wie HUMOR nicht bei jedem Zeitgenossen zu finden ist .....
Ist dieses Topic zu anspruchsvoll oder was?
Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, daß man hier mal etwas fröhlichere Stimmung schaffen könne...(doch, das geht... 

P.S.: Natürlich ist weiterhin jeder herzlich eingeladen seine Fragen zu posten...........*macht mich nur fertig*   *g*
MFG *now and forever-Ken*
Jorge


----------



## Playmate (18. Januar 2001)

Hat etwas gedauert, aber jetzt gebe ich meinen Senf auch noch dazu. Sind allerdings nicht alles Fragen....

Neulich im Chat:

Wird die Community bis Ostern fertig?
:1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."

Woher kommen eigentlich die Programmierer?
:2. "äh....Ägypten?"

Würdest Du Deinen Stern gegen mein schickes Dreieck tauschen?
:3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"

Wer degradiert hier eigentlich?
:4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"

Warum darf man nicht spammen? Warum darf man nicht spammen? Warum darf man nicht spammen? Warum darf man nicht spammen?...
:5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"

Wie kann ich meinen Nick in einen noch sinnloseren änder?
:6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"

Bekomme ich einen Stern?
:7. "Nope"

Wie gehts eigentlich Deinem 14ner Monitor?
:8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"

Habe ich Euch schon erzählt, was ich mir für einen neuen Rechner gekauft habe?
:9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"

Wer ist eigentlich Bennyboy?
:10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."

Was sollte denn der Freiflug schon wieder?
:11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."

Ich will mal Jura studieren... 
:12. "Ich weiß Matlock....." (sorry@Matlock)

Kann mir wer sagen, was ":-x" bedeutet?
:13. "KISS"

Eigentlich finde ich ja Chatten doof...
:14. "Echt? Find ich auch."

Kennt wer einen Smilie, der mir nix sagt?
:15. "+o<+"

Sag mal liest Du Deine Mails eigentlich?
:16. "Meine Emailadresse (trash@abc.com) sagt doch wohl alles oder?"

Wie werde ich zum SeniorMember befördert?
:17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"

Ihr seid alle gmein zu mir und keiner mag mich, oder? 
:18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."

RR existiert nicht!
:19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"

Machts gut Leute, morgen bin ich wieder da!
:20. "fürcht"       

Grüße Play


----------



## Broeckchen (19. Januar 2001)

du hast es so gewollt. ich versuch mein glück...

Meldest du endlich deinen Nick ab *g*?
::1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."

Asterix in...
:2. "äh....Ägypten?" Falsch

Ich tausche meinen Polo gegen deinen Toaster!
:3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"

Wie werden wir Jorge los?
:4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"

Warum ziehst du jetzt ein Messer?!?
:5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"

Wie werde ich Senior Member (gähn)?
:6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"

Kommt Black & White dieses Jahr raus?
:7. "Nope"

Du wolltest doch das ich was schreibe?!?
:8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"

Ich geh nicht fremd!
:9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"

Patrick 2001?
:10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."

Ich wollte uns nur von RR befreien!
:11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...
:12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."

Was heisst dieses knights in servant of satan?
:13. "KISS"

Dein Foto in der Chattergalerie ist sch... *g*
:14. "Echt? Find ich auch."

Soll ich mit den Fragen aufhören?
:15. "+o<+"

Du isst kleine Hunde?
:16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"

Und wie stehts mit Katzen?
:17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"

Du hast die gebeten mich aus dem Forum zu schmeissen!
:18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."

Lass den Stein liegen! Hörst du?
:19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"

Ich bin's. Broeckchen!
:20. "fürcht"       

So das war's. bis später


----------



## Rage (19. Januar 2001)

*RE:RE:Umfrage          *ER HAT JEHOV.........    *in deckung geh*  *

Ich weigere mich zu so einem Nonsens ein Kommentar zu schreiben!*gg*

Gruss
DeepCover


----------



## Jorge (19. Januar 2001)

*Wer sich weigert, wird aus dem Club geschmissen *schonmaldiestiefelhol*  *

:Ich weigere mich zu so einem Nonsens ein Kommentar zu schreiben!*gg*
:
:Gruss
eepCover

"Echt?find ich auch" 

*lol* - nein im ernst, dann war mein kommentar zu deinem Pic ja völlig falsch! *ich laß es wieder rausnehmen!*gg*
kommentare kannste ja auch stecken lassen....aber ein paar Fragen wären nett. *fg*
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich aber erstmal bei allen bedanken, die bis jetzt auf die Antworten gefragt haben. *toller satz!* 
Ich hoffe, es hat keine seelischen Auswirkungen für die Rezipienten meiner Kolumnen.
Wem noch was witziges einfällt, der ist nochmals ausdrücklich um seine Verewigung gebeten.

Ps: nach der Preisliste von Playmate wäre ich jetzt schon Millionär ! *oha..der is aber fies...ob die das schnallen? *   )

Mfg*ken - du kannst nichts dagegen tun*
Jorge


----------



## BlackAstron (20. Januar 2001)

*Antworten auf Fragen (ähhh ich meins natürlich andersrum)*

:Na hallo da Draußen...
:
ie 55638.te Umfrage*g*  
:aber diesmal machen wir alles anders.....
:Ich habe die Antworten und such die passenden Fragen! *g*
:um kreative Vorschläge wird gebeten...
:
ie Antworten:
:
:1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."
:2. "äh....Ägypten?"
:3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
:4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
:5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"
:6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
:7. "Nope"
:8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
:9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
:10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."
:11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
:12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."
:13. "KISS"
:14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
:15. "+o<+"
:16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
:17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
:18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
:19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
:20. "fürcht"       
:
:Ich bin ja mal auf eure geistig kreativen  Antworten gespannt.
:
:
:
:MFG *wer zuletzt grüßt, grüßt am besten*
:Jorge


----------



## EarthQuake (21. Januar 2001)

*RE:Antworten auf Fragen (ähhh ich meins natürlich andersrum)*

Ich werde mal Antworten stellen!

1.: Könnten sie bitte die Einwahlzeit verkürzen oder ne neue Nummer dazu fügen?

Ant.: wir arbeiten dran... (Das habe ich wirklich getestet!)

2.: In welches Wüstenland mit Terrosisten würdet ihr Cheater schicken?

Ant.: Mit Delta Force 3 eigentlich Ägypten...


----------



## All (24. Januar 2001)

*Was geht denn hier ab ?  *g**

Die Fragen:
ie Antworten:
Kommt Petra auch mal in den Chat?
:1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."
Wo ist B&W als erstes im Handel erhältlich?
:2. "äh....Ägypten?"
Willst du einen Stern gegen deine Dreiecke tauschen?
:3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
Wer beantwortet eigentlich hier die Dau-fragen?
:4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
Warum muss er daß denn machen?
:5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"
Wie krieg ich ne Freundin?
:6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
Weißt du wovon du hier überhaupt redest?
:7. "Nope"
Ach danke, daß du mir dein Auto schenkst...
:8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
Was hast du grad dazu gesagt?
:9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
Wer ist den eigentlich dieser öminöse RR?
:10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."
Aua! Warum trittst du mich und nicht Jorge, RR ?
:11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
Ich glaub ich werd alt und geistig mürbe.... *sorry*
:12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."
Also es gibt da ein Theorie: RR ist der Herr der Welt. was hältst du davon?
:13. "KISS"
Wer sind kleine Lümmmel mit.... ?
:14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
Was willst du denn mal werden ?
:15. "+o<+"
Da musste doch das Zöllibat einhalten....kannste das ? Oder kannste nicht mehr ?
:16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
Dann willst du auch sicher nicht mit Jennifer Lopez gehen ?
:17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
Du bist wohl anders drauf?
:18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
Nochmal :wann kommt den nun endlich B&W?
:19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
Aua! Was schmeißt du mit Steinen? Wart nur, ich komm und schlag dich grün und blau! *droh*
:20. "fürcht"       


Naja ...ich hoff mal es war den Versuch wert .


----------



## pirx (24. Januar 2001)

*hehe ... kewl *

:
: Die Fragen:
:ie Antworten:
:Kommt Petra auch mal in den Chat?
::1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."
:Wo ist B&W als erstes im Handel erhältlich?
::2. "äh....Ägypten?"
:Willst du einen Stern gegen deine Dreiecke tauschen?
::3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
:Wer beantwortet eigentlich hier die Dau-fragen?
::4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
:Warum muss er daß denn machen?
::5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"
:Wie krieg ich ne Freundin?
::6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
:Weißt du wovon du hier überhaupt redest?
::7. "Nope"
:Ach danke, daß du mir dein Auto schenkst...
::8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
:Was hast du grad dazu gesagt?
::9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
:Wer ist den eigentlich dieser öminöse RR?
::10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."
:Aua! Warum trittst du mich und nicht Jorge, RR ?
::11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
:Ich glaub ich werd alt und geistig mürbe.... *sorry*
::12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."
:Also es gibt da ein Theorie: RR ist der Herr der Welt. was hältst du davon?
::13. "KISS"
:Wer sind kleine Lümmmel mit.... ?
::14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
:Was willst du denn mal werden ?
::15. "+o<+"
a musste doch das Zöllibat einhalten....kannste das ? Oder kannste nicht mehr ?
::16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
ann willst du auch sicher nicht mit Jennifer Lopez gehen ?
::17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
u bist wohl anders drauf?
::18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
:Nochmal :wann kommt den nun endlich B&W?
::19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
:Aua! Was schmeißt du mit Steinen? Wart nur, ich komm und schlag dich grün und blau! *droh*
::20. "fürcht"       
:
:
:Naja ...ich hoff mal es war den Versuch wert .
:


----------



## too_nice (27. Januar 2001)

Mönsch Jorge, warum den gleich sooo viele. Das sind ja glatt 20 Antworten auf einmal. Ich werd' erst mal eine Auswahl "befragen".
:
:1. Wird die deutsche Fussballnationalmannschaft auch bei der nächsten WM durchfallen?
    "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."


:4. Wie ist es möglich, dass das Geschirr gleich schmutzig aus dem Geschirrspüler kommt?
        "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"

:5. Wieso schwimmt mein Joystick mal wieder im Aquarium?
      "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"

:6. Darf ich den die Jägerwurst jetzt noch essen?
         "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
:
:8.  Ich glaub'du hättest die Schneeketten auf die anderen Räder montieren gemusst.
     "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"

:9. Brain, war es richtig, dass ich die Käfigtür mit Sekundenkleber bestrichen habe?
   "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"

:14. Die roten Autos sind aber viel schneller als die silbernen!
        "Echt? Find ich auch."

:16. Gibt es da überhaupt Computer, wo du wohnst?
       "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"

:18. Sind denn hier alle tot oder was?
     "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
:
:20. Ich glaub'heute kommt wieder der Zusammenschnitt der besten Talkshows der Woche!
      "fürcht"


das war mal ein Anfang, bei Interesse, denk ich über die anderen auch noch nach!
:
:


----------



## Kerl (27. Januar 2001)

*/kick Jorge........verflucht *

:Mfg*ken - du kannst nichts dagegen tun*
:Jorge

Ooooh doch, kann ich!
*zumTelefonhörergreif*
*Anwaltanruf*
*halbeStunddiskutier*
*Telefonhörerheftigaufleg*
*sichabreagierengeh*

.....dieses Posting wird wegen plötzlichem Anfall akuter Unfähigkeit der zivilisierten Sprache beendet...

Ein dich verfluchender
Ken Masters

PS: Aber ich geb nicht auf!


----------



## Kerl (27. Januar 2001)

*Leiber nie als gar nicht.*

Würdet ihr mich BITTE aus dieser komischen weißen Jacke rausholen?!
:1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."
Frage an Jorge: Wo gibt es Eisbären?
:2. "äh....Ägypten?"
Würdest du für diese Umfrage Geld bezahlen?
:3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
Ich bin reicher als ihr alle zusammen!
:4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
Warum kann mich keiner leiden?
:5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"
Was kann ich tun, um zum Bundeskanzler befördert zu werden?
:6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
Ist der Verfasser dieser Umfrage zwangsläufig intelligent?
:7. "Nope"
Du willst also einen Stern haben? Wie sehr magst du uns denn?!
:8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
Ich finde keine Frage auf diese Antwort!
:9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
Eines abends im Chat. Wo ist denn RR schon wieder hin?
:10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."
Aber Herr, warum verbannst du mich ins PCG Forum?
:11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
Wie oft soll ich es dir noch sagen? Ich heiße KEN!
:12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."
Meine strenge Erziehung verbietet es mir auf diese Antwort eine Frage zu stellen ( klingt irgendwie bescheuert *g* )
:13. "KISS"
Ich finde, dieser Ken Masters ist ein toller Typ!
:14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
Zeig mir eine sinnlose Zeichenfolge.
:15. "+o<+"
Jorge, wie bist du sexuell veranlagt?
:16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
Äh...Matlock, wie heißt du noch mal?
:17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
Er hatte bestimmt einen guten Grund, diese Umfrage zu verfassen.
:18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
Psychater: "Diablo, warum hast du aus Jorge einen Zombie gemacht?"
:19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
Diablo: "Ich kann auch einen Waldschrat draus machen."
:20. "fürcht"       
:
:Ich bin ja mal auf eure geistig kreativen  Antworten gespannt.
:
Tja Jorge, das hast du nun davon.

:MFG *wer zuletzt grüßt, grüßt am besten*
:Jorge

Ein zuletzt grüßender
Ken Masters

PS: Für eventuelle Doppelnennungen haftet allein der Verfasser dieser Umfrage.


----------



## Jorge (28. Januar 2001)

*Jorge ist unkickbar *

Haha Ken,

du musst wohl noch lernen, daß die dunkle Seite der Macht stärker ist. 
Danke auch für dein Fragen...
Evetuelle Wiederholungen der Fragen sind allein von den Fragestellern zu verantworten, da gilt : Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!
Jegliche Haftung seitens des Moderators ist von vornherein ausgeschlossen. Sämtliche Fragen spiegeln allein den Geisteszustand der Frager wieder und reflektieren keineswegs die Meinung des Authors.
Ich hoffe, jetzt erstmal die juristische Seite gefinished zu haben. 

MFG*du wirst daran zugrunde gehen*
Jorge


----------



## Kerl (28. Januar 2001)

*RE:Jorge ist unkickbar *

:Haha Ken,
:
:du musst wohl noch lernen, daß die dunkle Seite der Macht stärker ist. 
:
Aber im Märchen gewinnt immer das Gut.Ist das hier kein Märchen?...

anke auch für dein Fragen...
:
Mögest du dran ersticken 

:Evetuelle Wiederholungen der Fragen sind allein von den Fragestellern zu verantworten, da gilt : Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!
:
Ich war schon Analphabet, da konnte ich nocht nicht mal lesen 
und schreiben.

:Jegliche Haftung seitens des Moderators ist von vornherein ausgeschlossen. Sämtliche Fragen spiegeln allein den Geisteszustand der Frager wieder und reflektieren keineswegs die Meinung des Authors.
:
Gut. Gann bist du aber für die Antworten verantwortlich! Die spiegeln schließlich deinen ääh......Geisteszustand (ich nenn deinen Zustand mal so *g*) wider.

:Ich hoffe, jetzt erstmal die juristische Seite gefinished zu haben. 
:
Ich hab das letzte Wort - ätsch.

:MFG*du wirst daran zugrunde gehen*
:Jorge
:
Ich werd mal meinen alten Kumpel Bill G. fragen, ob er mir nicht einen seiner Superanwälte leihen kann.

Wir sehen und wieder *drohgebärdend*
Ken


----------



## Jorge (28. Januar 2001)

*RE:RE:Jorge ist unkickbar *

:Aber im Märchen gewinnt immer das Gut.Ist das hier kein Märchen?...

Nein, das ist hier die knallharte virtuelle Realität.....

:anke auch für dein Fragen...
:Mögest du dran ersticken 

Zuviel der Ehre.  

::Eventuelle Wiederholungen der Fragen sind allein von den Fragestellern zu verantworten, da gilt : Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!
::
:Ich war schon Analphabet, da konnte ich nocht nicht mal lesen 
:und schreiben.

Donnerwetter ..da kann ich nicht mithalten.....Vorteil für mich! *g*

::Jegliche Haftung seitens des Moderators ist von vornherein ausgeschlossen. Sämtliche Fragen spiegeln allein den Geisteszustand der Frager wieder und reflektieren keineswegs die Meinung des Authors.
::
:Gut. Gann bist du aber für die Antworten verantwortlich! Die spiegeln schließlich deinen ääh......Geisteszustand (ich nenn deinen Zustand mal so *g*) wider.

Nein, sie reflektieren lediglich meine temporären Anflüge von Sadismus wieder.*gg*
Des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich.

:Ich hab das letzte Wort - ätsch.

ätsch? - ÄLLABÄTSCH!

:Ich werd mal meinen alten Kumpel Bill G. fragen, ob er mir nicht einen seiner Superanwälte leihen kann.

Ich werd meinem Onkel sagen, er soll dir keinen leihen! 

:Wir sehen und wieder *drohgebärdend* 
:Ken
Dieser Satzbau gibt mir zu denken.

MVG *mit vernichtendem Gruß*
Jorge


----------



## Kerl (28. Januar 2001)

*Jorge ist unkickbar , Ken auch*

:Zuviel der Ehre.  
:
Die Ehre gönn ich dir.  

:Nein, sie reflektieren lediglich meine temporären Anflüge von Sadismus wieder.*gg*
es Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich.
:
Ob die nicht eher permanent sind, drüber läßt sich wohl streiten.

::Ich hab das letzte Wort - ätsch.
:
:ätsch? - ÄLLABÄTSCH!
:
::Ich werd mal meinen alten Kumpel Bill G. fragen, ob er mir nicht einen seiner Superanwälte leihen kann.
:
:Ich werd meinem Onkel sagen, er soll dir keinen leihen! 
:
Ich wußte gar nicht, daß du mein Cousin bist. hähähä Paps wird mir schon helfen.  

::Wir sehen uns wieder *drohgebärdend* 
::Ken
ieser Satzbau gibt mir zu denken.
:
Stimmt doch alles! 

:MVG *mit vernichtendem Gruß*
:Jorge
:
MFG *was du kannst, kann ich schon lange*
Ken

PS: Ja Jorge, ich hab von dir auch die Nase voll. Also schreibt noch ein paar Antworten. *Unterstützungsschreiben*
PPSas letzte Wort


----------



## Jorge (28. Januar 2001)

*........nebualg thicn stedrew rhi*

egroJ
GFM
fua rebeil hci röh ,mnegeirk llafna nechsitpelipe nenie gitlügdne tztej resel eid reoveb
*gf*...rebü thicn etsnnak ad....hci hcon remmi bah troW eztel sad... neKPP
!!!os retiew thcam...llot znag netrowtna ella dnaf hci
.....nedrewuzsol sawte reih mu sua rutsaT reniem tnatsuzsetsieG netrriwerv ihclthcisneffo ned run eztun hci..nehcsrarev uz eis thcisba eid sllafsneiek ebah hci:.SP
...nefleh htcin hcua ad rim nnak hci...rutatsaT neiem eis negidluhcstne.....nebah neseleg txet neseid eid ella nA
....!!!dnal sad thcuarb negarF rhem nrednos netrowtnA rhem thcin... hocn snie reba...gnuniem renied znag dnu llov reih nib hci nies tgaseg rid ssaL reba rehreih thcin hciltnegie tssap se dnu tsi DSL fua redeiw darg rutatsaT neiem sad diel hicltnegie aj rim tut se neK
S: Ja Jorge, ich hab von dir auch die Nase voll. Also schreibt noch ein paar Antworten. *Unterstützungsschreiben*
PSas letzte Wort


----------



## Charly23 (1. Februar 2001)

:Na hallo da Draußen...
:
ie 55638.te Umfrage*g*  
:aber diesmal machen wir alles anders.....
:Ich habe die Antworten und such die passenden Fragen! *g*
:um kreative Vorschläge wird gebeten...
:
ie Antworten:
:

Wie lange werden ich noch leben? Gibt es eine möglichkeit den Tumor zu entfernen?
"Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."

Wenn wir nich nach Thailand auf Urlaub fahren, dann möcht´ ich was kulturelles machen: wo stehn´ noch mal diese blöden Pyramiden?
"äh....Ägypten?"

Ich hab´ mit ein paar Leckerbissen im Sonderangebot... Rindsfilet a la malheureuse. Wie wärs?
"nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"

Gegen Raumschiff GameStar is die PCG doch gar nix...
"Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"

Warum muss ich jetzt noch immer was zahlen, nachdem wir fertig sind? Ich kenn´ dich jetzt doch schon so lange...
"Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"

Was kann ich tun wenn mir fad ist?
"Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"

Hatten sie jemals Sex mit Monica Lewinsky?
"Nope"

bist du auch manchmal so depressiv? Ich hab´ fast keinen Sex *heul*
"Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"

Was passiert mit mir ... bei Vollmond? Ich meine: wie soll ich mich da verhalten?
"du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"

PCGames_Admin
"Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."

Seitdem ich nich mehr bei der Community bin, gehts mir wieder viel besser.
"Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."

Gestern war mein Computer kaputt. Heute geht er wieder.
"Ich weiß Matlock....."

Abkürzung für KI so schlecht?
"KISS"

Die PS2 is sooo doll.
"Echt? Find ich auch."

Gestern hab ich Heino gesehen.
"+o<+"

Wie verstehst du dich mit deinen Eltern?
"Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"

Wie werde ich befördert? Darf ich in Chatrooms spammen? Muss ich Mammi um Erlaubnis fragen wenn ich computerspielen will?
"zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"

Ich glaub´ es ist wirklich besser wenn ich mich umbringe
"Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."

Darf er das? Ist das nich strafbar?
"Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"

Manchmal denke ich mir ob es nicht besser wäre alles hinzuschmeissen und in das nächste Bordell zu gehen...
"fürcht"       
:
:Ich bin ja mal auf eure geistig kreativen  Antworten gespannt.
:
:
:
:MFG *wer zuletzt grüßt, grüßt am besten*
:Jorge

So, das wars... *keuch*

Charly23


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (6. Februar 2001)

*Nagut, ich auch mal, ist aber nicht so toll, da spät und so...*

ie Antworten:

Wann wird MiMo zum Herrscher der Galaxy ernannt?
:1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."

Wenn gleich noch jemand fragt, wie das mit den Beförderungen geht, dann schick ich ihn nach (%/&%$$ !!
:2. "äh....Ägypten?"

Wenn du Britney Spears mal so RICHTIG *grunz, grunz* Knuddeln dürftest, würdest du dir dann auch mal ein Lied von ihr anhören?
:3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"

Wenn jetzt 1 Million neue Registrierungen kämen, würden die Anfragen zur Beförderung gerecht unter den Admins aufgeteilt?
:4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"

Muss ich schon wieder zurück nach Ägypten? Wiiieso?
:5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"

Wenn ich nach Ägypten will, wie mache ich das?
:6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"

Die Renten sind sicher!
:7. "Nope"

MiMo ich finde deinen Nick so süüüüüüüüüss, hast du denn auch viele Plüschteddies? Spielst du mit Puppen? Hat dich deine Mama immer mit Mädchensachen angezogen, als du noch klein warst?
:8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"

Antwort passt auch auf 8.
:9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"

Das Jahr 2009: Wer ist Markus_W. ?    *g*
:10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."

Wenn ich nie mehr anfrage, warum ich noch nicht befördert wurde und wenn ich verspreche auch niemehr Threads bzgl dieses Themas zu eröffnen, kann ich dann wieder meinen eigenen Nickname benutzen ohne den eines Bekannten nutzen zu müssen? Paaaaaapi, biiite! Ich werde auch 3 Jahre dein Auto waschen!!!!
:11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."

1+1=2
:12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."

Wenn du eine Gruppe Musiker zum 90. Geburtstag deiner Oma ins Altenheim schicken könntest, welche wäre das?
:13. "KISS"

Meiner Meinung nach sollten Windows-Schutzverletzungen mit einer Werbebannereinblendung gesponsort werden. "Diese Schutzverletzung wird ihnen präsentiert von: Radeberger."
:14. "Echt? Find ich auch."

Ich schiebe.
:15. "+o<+"

Sag mal MiMo, bist du ein Mädchen?
:16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"

Also ich verstehe das nicht, wann werde ich den endlich befördert?
:17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"

Alle "Sternträger" haben ihren Stern durch Fachkompetenz erhalten.
:18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."

HAAAAAAAAAAAALLO! Ich will endlich befördert werden! Wie geht das? Wie lange dauert das? Hallo? Beförderung, Beförderung!!!
:19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"

Szlatko ist der intelligenteste Mensch der Erde.
:20. "fürcht"


----------



## Kerl (6. Februar 2001)

*RE:Nagut, ich auch mal, ist aber nicht so toll, da spät und so...*

:Meiner Meinung nach sollten Windows-Schutzverletzungen mit einer Werbebannereinblendung gesponsort werden. "Diese Schutzverletzung wird ihnen präsentiert von: Radeberger."
::14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
:
War alles spitze, aber das war mit Abstand der Beste Spruch in diesem Thread *rofl*.
Die Idee ist aber gar nicht so dumm.....könnte doch Bill Windows viel preiswerter ins Rennen schicken, wenn er sich von bekannten Marken sponsern lassen würde.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, daß ich jemals in Urlaub fahren werde, wenn eine Stunde Arbeit durch einen gesponserten Systemabsturz vernichtet werden wird. "Dieser Systemabsturz wird ihnen präsentiert von TUI - sie haben es sich verdient." 

Gruß
Ken


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (6. Februar 2001)

*RE:RE:Nagut, ich auch mal, ist aber nicht so toll, da spät und so...*

::Meiner Meinung nach sollten Windows-Schutzverletzungen mit einer Werbebannereinblendung gesponsort werden. "Diese Schutzverletzung wird ihnen präsentiert von: Radeberger."
:::14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
::
:War alles spitze, aber das war mit Abstand der Beste Spruch in diesem Thread *rofl*.
ie Idee ist aber gar nicht so dumm.....könnte doch Bill Windows viel preiswerter ins Rennen schicken, wenn er sich von bekannten Marken sponsern lassen würde.
:Allerdings glaube ich nicht, daß ich jemals in Urlaub fahren werde, wenn eine Stunde Arbeit durch einen gesponserten Systemabsturz vernichtet werden wird. "Dieser Systemabsturz wird ihnen präsentiert von TUI - sie haben es sich verdient." 

******************************
Meiner Meinung nach sollten Windows-Schutzverletzungen mit einer Werbebannereinblendung gesponsort werden. "Diese Schutzverletzung wird ihnen präsentiert von: Radeberger."

Was passiert aber , wenn der Win32CommercialManager abstürtzt??

"Das Modul Win32CommercialManager.exe verursachte eine blah blah. Diese Schutzverletzung wird ihnen päsentiert von:
Gelbe Seiten ... vielleicht sollten sie jemanden fragen, der sich damit auskennt!."

*g*


----------



## Jorge (8. Februar 2001)

**lach**

:::Meiner Meinung nach sollten Windows-Schutzverletzungen mit einer Werbebannereinblendung gesponsort werden. "Diese Schutzverletzung wird ihnen präsentiert von: Radeberger."
:War alles spitze, aber das war mit Abstand der Beste Spruch in diesem Thread *rofl*.
:ie Idee ist aber gar nicht so dumm.....könnte doch Bill Windows viel preiswerter ins Rennen schicken, wenn er sich von bekannten Marken sponsern lassen würde.
::Allerdings glaube ich nicht, daß ich jemals in Urlaub fahren werde, wenn eine Stunde Arbeit durch einen gesponserten Systemabsturz vernichtet werden wird. "Dieser Systemabsturz wird ihnen präsentiert von TUI - sie haben es sich verdient." 
:******************************
:Meiner Meinung nach sollten Windows-Schutzverletzungen mit einer Werbebannereinblendung gesponsort werden. "Diese Schutzverletzung wird ihnen präsentiert von: Radeberger."
:"Das Modul Win32CommercialManager.exe verursachte eine blah blah. Diese Schutzverletzung wird ihnen päsentiert von:
:Gelbe Seiten ... vielleicht sollten sie jemanden fragen, der sich damit auskennt!."

sehr beliebt ist auch : schwerer Ausnahmefehler in datei...blabla.........Diese Schutzverletzung wird ihnen päsentiert von : 
Snickers....wenns mal wieder länger dauert.....
Media Markt....ich bin doch nicht blöd......
Radeberger....es ist an der Zeit..........

++++ok, das solls jetzt aber auch gewesen sein+++


----------



## Sceptic (16. April 2001)

Wären sie und ihre Freunde betreit mich irgendwie zu liquidieren?
- 1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."
Wie lautet die Adresse des Papstes?
- 2. "äh....Ägypten?"
Wären sie bereit, für John Romero zu sterben?
- 3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
Der Gigachat kann im Fernsehen verfolgt werden...was können sie dem entgegehalten?
- 4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
Wieso verschwenden sie ihre Zeit in dieser Comunity?
- 5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"
Was ist die Vorraussetztung, um ein Gott zu werden?
- 6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
Würdsest du mir deinen PC schenken?
- 7. "Nope"
Sie wissen doch, daß ich nur ihr Bestes will?
- 8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
Was heben Sie für einen Rat an die Nachwelt?
- 9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
Was denen Sie über einen üblen Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde?
- 10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."
Was würden Sie eben diesm üblen Spammer gern mal mitteilen?
- 11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
Was antworten Sie auf alle Anschuldigungen und Äußerungen dieser Person?
- 12. "Ich weiß, Matlock....."
Ihr absoluter Haß - Smiley:
- 13. "KISS"
Ich finde, alle Members ab einer Woche Mitgliedschaft sollten administrative Rechte erhalten...?
- 14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
Was denken sie über mich?
- 15. "+o<+"
Sind sie ein sympathischer Kerl?
- 16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
Was denken sie über Black and White?
- 17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
Sie sind ein Arschloch!
- 18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
Warum haben sie diesen Mann mit dem Mount Everest beworfen?
- 19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
Stellen Sie sich einmal vor, ich wolle sie Kicken...?
- 20. "fürcht"       
- 
Ich fühle mich irgendwie Fehl am Platze.....Hab ich was verpaßt?

Seine Fragen nach zumindest einem Fünkchen Kreativität durchsuchend:


----------



## Jorge (16. April 2001)

**lol* war doch super.....besonders 10.11.12..........  =) danke.... [hehe]*

_- Wären sie und ihre Freunde betreit mich irgendwie zu liquidieren?
- - 1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."
- Wie lautet die Adresse des Papstes?
- - 2. "äh....Ägypten?"
- Wären sie bereit, für John Romero zu sterben?
- - 3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
- Der Gigachat kann im Fernsehen verfolgt werden...was können sie dem entgegehalten?
- - 4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
- Wieso verschwenden sie ihre Zeit in dieser Comunity?
- - 5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"
- Was ist die Vorraussetztung, um ein Gott zu werden?
- - 6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
- Würdsest du mir deinen PC schenken?
- - 7. "Nope"
- Sie wissen doch, daß ich nur ihr Bestes will?
- - 8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
- Was heben Sie für einen Rat an die Nachwelt?
- - 9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
- Was denen Sie über einen üblen Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde?
- - 10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."
- Was würden Sie eben diesm üblen Spammer gern mal mitteilen?
- - 11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
- Was antworten Sie auf alle Anschuldigungen und Äußerungen dieser Person?
- - 12. "Ich weiß, Matlock....."
- Ihr absoluter Haß - Smiley:
- - 13. "KISS"
- Ich finde, alle Members ab einer Woche Mitgliedschaft sollten administrative Rechte erhalten...?
- - 14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
- Was denken sie über mich?
- - 15. "+o<+"
- Sind sie ein sympathischer Kerl?
- - 16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
- Was denken sie über Black and White?
- - 17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
- Sie sind ein Arschloch!
- - 18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
- Warum haben sie diesen Mann mit dem Mount Everest beworfen?
- - 19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
- Stellen Sie sich einmal vor, ich wolle sie Kicken...?
- - 20. "fürcht"       
- - 
- Ich fühle mich irgendwie Fehl am Platze.....Hab ich was verpaßt?_
nicht doch......oder wie es richtiger heißt..."passt scho" _
- Seine Fragen nach zumindest einem Fünkchen Kreativität durchsuchend:
-  _
sei doch nicht immer so Sceptisch.... *g*
kreativität durchaus vorhanden


----------



## Pagan (17. April 2001)

Hehehe
- 
- Die Antworten:

- 1. "Schön das ihr Black und White so versaut habt!" 
- 1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."

- 2. "Und wohin sind die Entwickler geflüchtet?"
  2. "äh....Ägypten?"

  3.Spendier mir nen Hamburger und ich geb dir Black&White."
- 3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"

  4.  "Haha, ich hab Black&White."
- 4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"

  5. "Warum soll ich  Black&White boykotieren?"
- 5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"

  6. ".............und wenn ich was zu B&W wissen will?"
- 6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"

  7.  "Also Bkack&White ist hervorragend."
- 7. "Nope"

  8. "Wir 'lieben' Black&White."
- 8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"

  9.  "Was passiert wenn ich nochmal Black&White sage?"
- 9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"

  10.  "Was hat dieser B&W-Fan gemacht?"
- 10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."

  11.  "Ich bin gar kein B&W-Fan!"
- 11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."

  12.  "Wir haben die Entwickler gefunden....zumindest das was von ihnen   
          übrig ist!"
- 12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."

  13. "Harhar, ich hab sie gevierteilt...." 
- 13. "KISS"

  14. "Wußtest du schon das Black&White beschissen ist?"
- 14. "Echt? Find ich auch."

  15. "Sorry. aber es hat nur 99 Pf. gekostet ."
- 15. "+o<+"

  16. "Also du siehst nich wie ein B&W-Anhänger aus."
- 16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"

  17. " Fan oder nich Fan, daß ist hier..........."
- 17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"

  18. "Ich hab gehört du hast ein paar Entwickler zerschnitzt?"
- 18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."

  19. "Hat der B&W gesgt???" *Messerzück*
- 19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"

  20 " Nänänä, ich hab nen großen Tiger"
- 20. "fürcht"       
- 
- Ich bin ja mal auf eure geistig kreativen  Antworten gespannt.
- und ich erst.............*g*
- 
- 
- MFG *wer zuletzt grüßt, grüßt am besten*
- Jorge [/i]

Gruß Pagan


----------



## Sceptic (17. April 2001)

Tommy, alter Avatar:

Du erstaunst mich. Übrigens hab ich die Black and White - Skins die du wolltest...

Scep, der Erhabene


----------



## Darren (30. April 2001)

Wird dieser zutiefst unmoralische Thread endlich gelöscht ?
- 1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können.....
In welchem Land liegt die Wüste , in der alle Leute , die in diesem Thread Unmoralisches von sich gegeben haben , bis an ihr Lebensende versuchen müssen aus Eis eine Kopie von Disneyland zu schnitzen ?
- 2. "äh....Ägypten?"
Hey , krieg ich deinen PC ? Du kriegst auch meine kleine Schwester .
- 3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
Wer ist hier für die Verschwörungstheorien zuständig ?
- 4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
Wieso glaubst du mir nicht , wenn ich dir sage , dass hinter dir ein dreiköpfiger Affe steht ?
- 5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"
Wen muß ich als Hurensohn bzw. als dumme Schleimfotze beleidigen , um mit absoluter Sicherheit gekickt zu werden ?
- 6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
Leute , die ihren PC nicht mit anderen teilen wollen , sind kapitalistische Schweine , oder ?
- 7. "Nope"
Ich liebe Kinder , aber ein ganzes könnte ich nicht essen . Du ?
- 8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
Was muß ich tuen , wenn ich besessen bin , aber dem Exorzisten mißtraue ?
- 9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
Wer war El Diablo ?
- 10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."
Wieso ist meine Wirbelsäule so krumm ?
- 11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
Hol schon mal den Wagen , Harry
- 12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."
Was sind das für Zombies da drüben ?
- 13. "KISS"
Wir alle leiden unter der Illusion einen freien Willen zu haben , obwohl wir sozial determiniert sind , können also nicht wirklich eine eigene Meinung entwickeln .
- 14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
Mathematik ist für humorlose , kontaktscheue Sozialkrüppel , die sich nicht mehr normal verständigen können 
- 15. "+o<+"
Nimmt dein Übergewicht bedenkliche Ausmaße an ?
- 16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
Schenkst du mir deinen PC ? Bitte , bitte , bitte...
- 17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
Dieser Thread ist unmoralisch , satanistisch und erhöht die Chance an Krebs zu sterben um 1,23%
- 18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
Wieso haben sie den Handelsvertreter erschossen ?
- 19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
Irgendwann werden alle an Darrens Prophezeiungen denken
- 20. "fürcht"


----------



## mNEOw (3. Mai 2001)

*hihi*

Ich bin leider zu destruktiv um zu all diesen antworten fragen zu suchen .. sorry .... aber  die beitraege sind mehr als kewl.... 
aber ich sag nur "echt? find ich auch"

cu mNEOw


----------



## Fetteratte (10. Mai 2001)

*Auch von mir nun etwas Unsinn....*

Wie? Ich soll meinen Führerschein abgeben, weil ich zu schnell gefahren bin?
- 1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."

In welchem Land könnte man einen guten Preis für mich aushandeln?
- 2. "äh....Ägypten?"

Wenn ich dir eine Kreuzreise schenke, würdest du mir doch sicher mal deinen Porsche Boxster ausleihen?
- 3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"

Wenn die Redakteure mal einen Betriebsausflug machen, wird die Arbeit dann liegenbleiben?
- 4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"

Wieso mache ich das hier?
- 5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"

Was war zuerst da.....das Huhn oder das Ei?
- 6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"

Es ist ganz einfach...sie brauchen sich das auch nicht durchzulesen...einfach unterschreiben!
- 7. "Nope"

Na mein Kleiner? Na los..komm her! Bekommst auch ein Leckerlie...dutzidutzi
- 8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"

Handbuch "Exorzismus leicht gemacht" Kapitel 2 Suggestion
- 9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"

Er hat mir doch nur ein paar Rosen im Chat gegeben....
- 10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."

Und hier nun die Links zu den besten Crack-Sitez.....
- 11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."

Es war der Gärtner mit dem Küchenmesser in der Bibliothek!
- 12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."

Wo holt man sich Schminktips?
- 13. "KISS"

Zunächst sollte du dein ganzes Konto leerräumen und mir alles überweisen....dann kannst du mir noch deine Schlüssel und den Fahrzeugschein geben....das wäre doch erst mal ein Anfang!
- 14. "Echt? Find ich auch."

Schau mal...ich habe mir einen neuen Hut gekauft! Wie findest du ihn?
- 15. "+o<+"

Wo kann ich die neusten Viren hinschicken?
- 16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"

Wie? Du bist weiblich?
- 17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"

Jorge ist doof! 
- 18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."

Wieso haben sie einen falschen Bart und sprechen plötzlich so tief?
- 19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"

Ich komm dich mal besuchen!
- 20. "fürcht"       
- 

Nun...vielleicht nicht besonders kreativ, doch so habe ich den Thread erstmal nach oben geholt!  Wenn es diese Fragen schon gegeben hat ..sorry...ich hatte mir das vorher nicht alles durchgelesen.

cu,
Fetteratte


----------



## Panzerfaust (11. Mai 2001)

_- Na hallo da Draußen...
- 
- Die 55638.te Umfrage*g*  
- aber diesmal machen wir alles anders.....
- Ich habe die Antworten und such die passenden Fragen! *g*
- um kreative Vorschläge wird gebeten...
- 
- Die Antworten:

*** "Wird B&W Bugfrei sein, nachdem es man den patch installiert hat?"
- 1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."

*** "Wie lautet die Antwort für frage1?" *anosterrätselerriner* *g*
- 2. "äh....Ägypten?"

*** "Hey Jorge würdest du für B&W 10 DM bezahlen?"
- 3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"

*** "Ich hab da so ein neues File sharing Prog...."
- 4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"

*** "Warum haben die alle ein @ aber ich nicht?"
- 5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"

*** "Wo kann ich mich diese Kick geilen @ typen beschweren?"
- 6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"

*** "Will jemand mit mir chatten?"
- 7. "Nope"

*** "Sanny, liebst du uns?"
- 8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"

*** "Wie kann ich mitarbeiter des Computec verlages werden?" *indeckunggeh*
- 9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"

*** "Was issn ZAM für einer?"
- 10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."

*** "Was ist los mit dem chat?"
- 11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."

*** "Wir müssen was gegen die bösen admins und ops unternehmen!!!"
- 12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."

*** "Wie heisst nochmal die band mit den alten Opas?"
- 13. "KISS"

*** "Rob Halford is glaube ich schwul"
- 14. "Echt? Find ich auch."

*** "Wie denn ein Punk smilie?"
- 15. "+o<+"

*** "Bist du webmaster einer Porno Page?" *nochmalduck*
- 16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"

*** "Warum bekomme ich kein @?????"
- 17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"

*** "Jorge is doof!" *g* *nochmalduck*
- 18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."

*** "Hat jemand B&W?"
- 19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"

*** "Ich rufe meine freunde, die hauen dich!"
- 20. "fürcht"       
- 
_


----------



## Ankiboy (12. Mai 2001)

Also, ich habe die anderen Antworten nicht gelesen, und bitte deshalb an dieser Stelle um Nachsicht, falls es einige Antworten schon gegeben haben sollte...

1. ?Können sie seinen rechten Arm wenigstens kurzzeitig noch retten? Er hat das Testament noch nicht unterschrieben... -"Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."
2. In welchem Land laufe ich Gefahr, von Terroristen vergewaltigt zu werden? -"äh....Ägypten?"
3. Du bekommst diesen seltenen Gral, wenn ich dir dafür die Beine epilieren darf!"nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
4. och menno, warum bezahlt keiner meinen Urlaub? -"Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
5. Warum hast du da unten so lustige rote Flecke? -"Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"
6. Ist denn keiner hier so verzweifelt, daß er mal mit mir ausgehen würde? -"Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
7. Und ich sage dir: Es geht nicht, ich habe Kopfschmerzen! -"Nope"
8. Nein Paps,.dass mit deinem.Auto war echt keine Absicht.Wir lieben dich doch "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
9. Soll ich mich morgen mit meinem Freund treffen oder zu der Familienfeier, und wenn, wie komme ich um die Feier herum? "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
10. Wie, was soll das heißen, daß ich nicht wirklich Mel Gibson? -"Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."
11. Da nun der Herr diese Worte mit Hiob geredet hatte, sprach er zu Eliphas von Theman: ?Mein Zorn ist ergrimmt über dich und deine zwei Freunde; denn ihr habt nicht recht von mir geredet wie mein Knecht Hiob.? und zu Hiob sprach er: "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
12. ?Hey, du hältst eine Waffe in der Hand, damit könntest du jemanden verletzen!? -"Ich weiß Matlock....."
13. ?Jetzt mußt du dir was verdammt gutes einfallen lassen, um mich wieder wohlwollend zu stimmen!?-"KISS"- ?hm, ok, genehmigt!?
14. ?Oh man, ich finde es echt schlimm, daß du mir immer bei allem zustimmen mußt!? -"Echt? Find ich auch."
15. ?Könntest du jetzt bitte endlich ernsthaft mit mir reden?? -"+o<+"
16. ?Warum warst du noch 2 Jahre in der Jugendstrafvollzugsanstalt?? "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
17. Bist du wirklich sicher, daß du die Pille genommen hast? -"zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
18. Wenn du mir wirklich nichts tun wollen würdest, dann bräuchtest du doch das Messer nicht? -"Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
19. ?Kennste schon den? Warum stieß man David in die Löwengrube?...Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
20. ?Wenn du so weiter machst, zeige ich dir ein Nacktfoto meiner Oma!? "fürcht" 


So, ich gab mein bestes und erfüllte somit mein Versprechen. Das Dokument ist hiermit zum Spott freigegeben!


----------



## Manami (14. September 2001)

Hallo !

Die Fragen:

1.: Bekommt Smaug endlich eine neue Jungfrau ?
Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können.....

2.: Wenn du eine nackte Frau siehst woran denkst du da ? 
äh........Ägypten?

3.: Zahlst du Geld dafür wenn man dir einen Ferarrí mit Fotomedell anbietet ?
Nichtmal für drei von der Sorte

4.: Habt ihr noch immer keine Putzfrau die für euch Kaffee kocht und tippt ?
Dafür ham wir Rossimatic

5.: Warum hast du mich noch nie nach meinen sexuellen vorlieben gefragt ?
Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!!

6.: Wie kann ich die Adresse meiner scharfen Oma einem Admin geben ?
Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken

7.: Wirst du jemals mit einem Auto gegen eine Wand fahren nur weil sie da ist ?
Nope

8.: Wenn du das Wort Geburtswehen hörst was denkst du da ?
Ja, ich liebe euch alle.....! *grrrrrrr*

9.: Was siehst du als Konsequenzen von Alkoholkonsum und Sex ?
Du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden

10.: Was ist  ein Mensch der dir ein dutzend Rosen schickt und dich liebt ?
Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde.

11.: Hast du denn nicht gesehen das ich nur am Daumen gelutscht habe ?
Tut mir leid, du wurdest zu unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn

12.: Wenn man einen üblen Rechtsverdreher braucht wen nimmt man dann ?
Ich weis Matlock......

13.: Weist du was du nicht hören sollst wenn du Verstand hast ?
KISS

14.: Ich hatte vorgeschlagen ihn zu erschlagen. Magst du die Idee ?
Echt ? Finde ich gut.

15.: Hast du immer noch diese Schüttellehmung ?
+o<+

16.: Satan@BurnsinHell.com wer bist du bitteschön ?
Meine E-mail Adresse sagt doch wohl alles oder ?

17.: Wenn ich dich nach deiner Lieblingsstellung fragen dürfte ?
zum 10000000ten Mal............

18.: Kennst du Theorie wer länger stirbt ist später Tot ?
Das kannst du so nicht sagen.......

19.: Wenn du den Namen Jehova hörst dann magst du die Leute doch oder ?
Er hat Jehova gesagt!

20.: Wenn du deine Schwiegermutter nackt siehst wie reagierst du darauf ?
*fürcht*

Mit freundlichen Grüßen (Und ich bin immer die letzte die grüßt)
Manami


----------



## Fetteratte (14. September 2001)

_- Hallo !
- 
- Die Fragen:
- 
- 1.: Bekommt Smaug endlich eine neue Jungfrau ?
- Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können.....
- 
- 2.: Wenn du eine nackte Frau siehst woran denkst du da ? 
- äh........Ägypten?
- 
- 3.: Zahlst du Geld dafür wenn man dir einen Ferarrí mit Fotomedell anbietet ?
- Nichtmal für drei von der Sorte
- 
- 4.: Habt ihr noch immer keine Putzfrau die für euch Kaffee kocht und tippt ?
- Dafür ham wir Rossimatic
- 
- 5.: Warum hast du mich noch nie nach meinen sexuellen vorlieben gefragt ?
- Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!!
- 
- 6.: Wie kann ich die Adresse meiner scharfen Oma einem Admin geben ?
- Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken
- 
- 7.: Wirst du jemals mit einem Auto gegen eine Wand fahren nur weil sie da ist ?
- Nope
- 
- 8.: Wenn du das Wort Geburtswehen hörst was denkst du da ?
- Ja, ich liebe euch alle.....! *grrrrrrr*
- 
- 9.: Was siehst du als Konsequenzen von Alkoholkonsum und Sex ?
- Du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden
- 
- 10.: Was ist  ein Mensch der dir ein dutzend Rosen schickt und dich liebt ?
- Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde.
- 
- 11.: Hast du denn nicht gesehen das ich nur am Daumen gelutscht habe ?
- Tut mir leid, du wurdest zu unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn
- 
- 12.: Wenn man einen üblen Rechtsverdreher braucht wen nimmt man dann ?
- Ich weis Matlock......
- 
- 13.: Weist du was du nicht hören sollst wenn du Verstand hast ?
- KISS
- 
- 14.: Ich hatte vorgeschlagen ihn zu erschlagen. Magst du die Idee ?
- Echt ? Finde ich gut.
- 
- 15.: Hast du immer noch diese Schüttellehmung ?
- +o<+
- 
- 16.: Satan@BurnsinHell.com wer bist du bitteschön ?
- Meine E-mail Adresse sagt doch wohl alles oder ?
- 
- 17.: Wenn ich dich nach deiner Lieblingsstellung fragen dürfte ?
- zum 10000000ten Mal............
- 
- 18.: Kennst du Theorie wer länger stirbt ist später Tot ?
- Das kannst du so nicht sagen.......
- 
- 19.: Wenn du den Namen Jehova hörst dann magst du die Leute doch oder ?
- Er hat Jehova gesagt!
- 
- 20.: Wenn du deine Schwiegermutter nackt siehst wie reagierst du darauf ?
- *fürcht*
- 
- Mit freundlichen Grüßen (Und ich bin immer die letzte die grüßt)
- Manami _



Huch, es lebt!!! *g* meine jetzt nicht dich, mani
und nein.........bist nicht die letzte 


Viele Grüße
Fetteratte


----------



## pirx (14. September 2001)

*AW: hehe ... kewl *

_- :
- : Die Fragen:
- :ie Antworten:
- :Kommt Petra auch mal in den Chat?
- ::1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."
- :Wo ist B&W als erstes im Handel erhältlich?
- ::2. "äh....Ägypten?"
- :Willst du einen Stern gegen deine Dreiecke tauschen?
- ::3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
- :Wer beantwortet eigentlich hier die Dau-fragen?
- ::4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
- :Warum muss er daß denn machen?
- ::5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"
- :Wie krieg ich ne Freundin?
- ::6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
- :Weißt du wovon du hier überhaupt redest?
- ::7. "Nope"
- :Ach danke, daß du mir dein Auto schenkst...
- ::8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"
- :Was hast du grad dazu gesagt?
- ::9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden"
- :Wer ist den eigentlich dieser öminöse RR?
- ::10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."
- :Aua! Warum trittst du mich und nicht Jorge, RR ?
- ::11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."
- :Ich glaub ich werd alt und geistig mürbe.... *sorry*
- ::12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."
- :Also es gibt da ein Theorie: RR ist der Herr der Welt. was hältst du davon?
- ::13. "KISS"
- :Wer sind kleine Lümmmel mit.... ?
- ::14. "Echt? Find ich auch."
- :Was willst du denn mal werden ?
- ::15. "+o<+"
- a musste doch das Zöllibat einhalten....kannste das ? Oder kannste nicht mehr ?
- ::16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"
- ann willst du auch sicher nicht mit Jennifer Lopez gehen ?
- ::17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"
- u bist wohl anders drauf?
- ::18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."
- :Nochmal :wann kommt den nun endlich B&W?
- ::19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"
- :Aua! Was schmeißt du mit Steinen? Wart nur, ich komm und schlag dich grün und blau! *droh*
- ::20. "fürcht"       
- :
- :
- :Naja ...ich hoff mal es war den Versuch wert .
- : _

tia.... sehr witzig.... hatte damals wohl definitiv zuviel zeit.. 
noch was zum ausgraben?


----------



## trASH (15. September 2001)

*AW: RE:Umfrage          *ER HAT JEHOV.........    *in deckung geh*  *

*lol*

Jetzt weiß ich woher die vielen eMails kamen...


----------



## Sophokles (15. September 2001)

*Ich versuche das jetzt auch mal, schlagt mich, wenn es nicht witzig ist *

Ach, da muss ich auch mal beteiligen 


- - 1.: Fangt ihr bald den dritten Weltkrieg an? (zu Amerika)
- - Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können.....
- - 
- - 2.: Und gegen wen richtet sich der Erstschlag?
- - äh........Ägypten?
- - 
- - 3.: Würdet ihr auf Vergeltung verzichten, sollte Ossama Bin Laden ausgeliefert werden?
- - Nichtmal für drei von der Sorte
- - 
- - 4.: Hmm, da fällt mir nix ein, euch vielleicht?
- - Dafür ham wir Rossimatic
- - 
- - 5.: Weswegen kickt mich MPO immer so gerne? 
- - Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!!
- - 
- - 6.: Was muss ich tun, um möglichst negativ aufzufallen?
- - Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken
- - 
- - 7.: Werde ich gekickt, wenn ich cs mit einem Op will?
- - Nope
- - 
- - 8.: Was denkst du dir bei Knuddelorgien aus dem Chat?
- - Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle.....! *grrrrrrr*
- - 
- - 9.: Was ist dein Lieblingsvers aus der Bibel?
- - Du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden
- - 
- - 10.: Wer bin ich?  
- - Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde.
- - 
- - 11.: Und wenn ich nur CS wollte?
- - Tut mir leid, du wurdest zu unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn
- - 
- - 12.: Einspruch, er beeinflusst den Zeugen!
- - Ich weis Matlock......
- - 
- - 13.: Was ist denn hier los?
- - KISS
- - 
- - 14.: Welches ist die mieseste Band?
- - Echt ? Finde ich gut.
- - 
- - 15.: Und, wie läuft der Entzug?
- - +o<+
- - 
- - 16.: Wieviele Nicks hast du hier eigentlich?
- - Meine E-mail Adresse sagt doch wohl alles oder ?
- - 
- - 17.: Was wilst du eigentlich?
- - zum 10000000ten Mal............
- - 
- - 18.: Die hypergologisch korrekten Odontometer tendieren partiär zu primär elastischen Defeminationen.
- - Das kannst du so nicht sagen.......
- - 
- - 19.: Wer hat das 1:0 für Israel gegen Palästina geschossen?
- - Er hat Jehova gesagt!
- - 
- - 20.: Stell dir RR morgens ohne Make-Up, Kaffee oder Zigarretten vor.
- - *fürcht*

Alles nur Scherz, bitte net ernst nehmen


----------



## jayjay (15. September 2001)

*AW: Ich versuche das jetzt auch mal, schlagt mich, wenn es nicht witzig ist *

vielleicht können wir ja mal eine auswertung machen, und zu jeder antwort die beste frage küren, wie wär das?


----------



## Manami (15. September 2001)

*AW: Ich versuche das jetzt auch mal, schlagt mich, wenn es nicht witzig ist *

_- vielleicht können wir ja mal eine auswertung machen, und zu jeder antwort die beste frage küren, wie wär das? _

Eine Auswertung, das wäre sicher witzig sollten wir machen 

Gruß
Manami


----------



## trASH (15. September 2001)

Blöde Fragen?

Mein Stichwort!

1. Seit ihr bereit meinen Leuchtturm zu sponsern? 
    " Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können!"
2. Woher bezieht Ihr eure Elche?
    "äh... Agypten?"
3. Heulst du mal den Nachtchatleuchtturm mit an? Du bekommst auch mein Trident 1MB VL-Graka!
    "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
4. Wer malt eigentlich den Chatroom immer in Babyblau an?
    "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
5. Wieso wollen mich eigentlich immer alle teeren und federn?
    "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!"
6. Wo kann ich eine Gehirnprothese bekommen?
    "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
7. Kannst du mir erklären wie Kricket gespielt wird?
    "Nope"
8. Wir haben dich lieb! Magst du uns Newbies  eigentlich wirklich Onkel Jorge?
   "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle..." *grrrr*
9. Ist das eigentlich deine aufblasbare Gummipuppe? *hechel*
    "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden!"
10. Was hast du eigentlich gegen Smaug?
     "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu recht gekickt wurde."
       Wow! Ehrlich *staun*
11. Hey ich hab doch nur gesagt "Ich mag nicht immer gefoltert werden!"?!
      "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn"
12. Ich habe übrigens deinen jüngeren Bruder kennengelernt, weißt du welchen?
     "Ich weiß Matlock..."
13. Wer waren die Jungs vom Reinigungsdienst gerade?
      "KISS"
14. Übrigens Pagan findet ich sei ein selten dämlicher Hund!
      "Echt? Finde ich auch!" 
       *grrrrr* Thx!
15. Wie lautet eigentlich das Paßwort für deinen Netzzugang?
      "+o<+:-" 
      Seltsames Paßwort....
16. Seltsame Vögel gibt es im Netz. Da hat einer doch die Mail-Adresse www.zubloedzumailen@idiot.com, kennst du die?
      "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles, oder?"
17. "Du kannst mich nicht leiden, oder?
      "zum 10.000.000ten mal.."
18. Du magst also wirklich nicht?
      "Das kannst du so nicht sagen..."
19. Hurra! Du magst mich also doch?
       "Er hat Jehova gesagt!"
20. Du magst doch romantisches Kerzenlicht unter dem Leuchtturm...?
      "fürcht!"


----------



## Sophokles (15. September 2001)

*AW: Ich versuche das jetzt auch mal, schlagt mich, wenn es nicht witzig ist *

_- - vielleicht können wir ja mal eine auswertung machen, und zu jeder antwort die beste frage küren, wie wär das? 
- 
- Eine Auswertung, das wäre sicher witzig sollten wir machen 
- 
- Gruß
- Manami
- 
-  _


Das wäre wirklich mal ne gute Idee, aber wer macht sich freiwillig die ganze Arbeit? *duckundunbeteiligtguck*


----------



## Bigking (15. September 2001)

1. Macht ihr euren server extra so lahmarschig , oder läuft der etwa auf Win2000 ?
    " Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können!"
 2. Hast du dich schon mal gefragt wo die kinder herkommen ?
    "äh... Ägypten?"
 3. hol mir mal ne flasche bier, dies leere glas da geb ich dir *reim*
 "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"
 4. Stimmt es das du nachts immer noch ins bett machst ?
     "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"
 5. Aber weswegen soll ich denn diese Papierwindel über den Kopf ziehn ?
     "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!"
 6. was muss ich tun um den Weltfrieden zu bekommen ?
     "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"
 7. Does the Pope smoke dope ? (Pope = engl. für Papst)
     "Nope"
 8. sag mal bist du etwa in zwanghafte "Hass-Liebe-Gegensatz-Psycho-analogie" verfallen ?
    "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle..." *grrrr*
 9. Scheisse, was soll ich nur machen wenn ich nicht ins I-net komme ?
     "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden!"
10. wer war eigentlich diese Osama Bin Laden ?
      "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu recht gekickt wurde."
        Wow! Ehrlich *staun*
 11. was steht in der biebel nochmal als Kommentar von Gott zur kreuzigung von Jesus ?
       "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn"
 12. Keine sorge, sie sind Unschuldig, niemand kann sie verurteilen, nur weil sie ihre eltern und ihre ehefraus umgebracht haben, immerhin wollte keiner von denen ihre wäsche waschen.
    "Ich weiß Matlock..."
 13. Welchen Zirkus kannst du mir empfehlen ?
       "KISS"
 14. Haste schon gehört? Elvis lebte tatsächlich, er hatte sich im obersten stock vom World trade center versteckt... geil oder ?
       "Echt? Finde ich auch!" 
        *grrrrr* Thx!
 15. Mach das nochmal !
       "+o<+:-" 
       Seltsames Paßwort....
 16. hast du hämmorieden ?
     "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles, oder?"
 17. zum wievielten mal hast du heute eigentich den kopf gegen die wand geschlagen ?
       "zum 10.000.000ten mal.."
 18. Aldä ! Krass ! Fette Bunny is konkret im döner bude reingeläuft !!
       "Das kannst du so nicht sagen..."
 19. Was wissen sie über die sprachkenntnisse von Niels Ruf im bezug auf Religion ?
        "Er hat Jehova gesagt!"
20. Der Tag wird kommen an dm Jeder der einen Alten thread immer und immer wieder belebt, der einzige mensch auf erden sein wird, und sich dann den immer und immer wieder selben thread immer und immer wieder selber ansehn werden muss.
       "fürcht!"

soviel dazu, das programm geht wie gewohnt weiter.

cya


----------



## DDR (15. September 2001)

*aah,endlich mal was zur entspannung.... *

Wird Cottbus dieses Jahr endlich Meister?
_- 1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....."_
und wo in welcher Liga?
_- 2. "äh....Ägypten?"_
Tauschen wir?Ein Bonbon für deine 2 Vierecke?
_- 3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!"_
Was soll das heißen, der Putzfrau wurde gekündigt?
_- 4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic"_
Wieso löscht ihr hier meine Postings? *g*
_- 5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!"_
Wo kann ich mich beschweren?
_- 6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken"_
Bringt das denn was?
_- 7. "Nope"_
Für diese motivierende Aussage lieben wir dich.*g*
_- 8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*"_
Thaomir hat morgen Geburtstag, soll ich ihm was ausrichten?
_- 9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod 
erleiden"_
hui, wie gemein.....soll ich ihm auch was von Bond007 ausrichten lassen?
_- 10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde."_
Und was sagt RR dazu?!?
_- 11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn."_
Das hat ein gerichtliches Nachspiel!*droh*
_- 12. "Ich weiß Matlock....."_
Bin ich nicht schön?*g*
_- 13. "KISS"_
wie bitte?? das ist doch nur die abkürzung für : Know it, stay stupid! Schweinerei!!*motz*
_- 14. "Echt? Find ich auch."_
Langsam wirst du beleidigend*nerv*!
_- 15. "+o<+"_
Was machst'n du jetzt grade?
_- 16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?"  (fahrin@urlaub.com_
Mein Pc hat in 3dmark2001 nur 5999 punkte , da kann doch was nicht stimmen...*mecker*
_- 17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......"_
Thaomir ist doch gar nicht so doof, wie er tut, oder? *gg*
_- 18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....."_
Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen thaomir?? *g*
_- 19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!"_
Vielleicht sollte ich die öffentliche Auswertung  machen. 
_- 20. "fürcht"       _

hehe, cooler thread..

Gruß
DDR


----------



## Sigmata (15. September 2001)

*ROFL der Thread lauft ja immernoch....*


----------



## Cania (15. Januar 2002)

Ich hätte gern eine Million Euro in kleinen Scheinen, ist das machbar?
_ 1. "Aber sicher doch, wir tun was wir können....." _

Nun, auf welches Konto können Sie mir die transferieren?
_ 2. "äh....Ägypten?" _

Verkaufen Sie mir das Bild von Rainer Rosshirt für diese Million Euro?
_ 3. "nich mal für drei von der Sorte!" _

Wo kann ich für diese Million ein Bild von Rainer Rosshirt bekommen?
_ 4. "Dafür ham wir Rossimatic" _

Wieso hat RR jetzt meine Million, ich aber immernoch kein Bild von ihm?
_ 5. "Du weißt ganz genau wieso!!" _

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Million zurückbuchen zu lassen?
_ 6. "Du mußt eine Mail an einen Admin schicken" _

Sehr geehrter Herr Admin, in Anbetracht der Tatsache, daß ich kein Bild von Rainer Rosshirt erhalten habe, jedoch ohne Bankeinzugsauftrag 1.000.000 ? von meinem Konto abgebucht wurden, wäre es möglich das Geld zurückbuchen zu lassen? 
_ 7. "Nope" _

Lieber RR, schau mal, wir sind hier alle zusammengekommen, weil wir dich so gern haben und wissen, was für ein anständiger und unbescholtener Bürger du bist. Kannst du ihm daher nicht die Million zurückgeben?
_ 8. "Ja, ich liebe euch auch alle...!*grrrrr*" _

RR, es ist wichtig, meine Schwester ist vor drei  tagen an einem plötzlichen Anfall von tollwütiger Liebe erkrankt, die Operation, bei der sie ein neues Hirn bekommen soll, kostet genau eine Million, kannst du nicht dieses eine mal Mitleid zeigen? 
_ 9. "du sollst deinen Trieb austreiben und einen leichten Anfall von Tod erleiden" _

Er hat doch nur Million gesagt. Wurde das grundlose kicken nicht abgeschafft?
_ 10. "Das ist ein übler Spammer, der zu Recht gekickt wurde." _ 

Ich werde ständig gekickt, nur weil ich den Menschen helfen will, endlich ein Bild von RR zu bekommen, das hat mit meiner Million eigentlich gar nichts zu tun. Pater, können Sie mir die Absolution erteilen? 
_ 11. "Du wurdest zu Unrecht gekickt, mein Sohn." _

Man ich habe gerade gehört, daß RR jetzt auf einem neuen Motorrad mit Highspeed und jeder Menge netter Bräute unterwegs war, da wurde er geblitzt und hat bündelweise Scheine gezückt. Kann das sein, daß die von deiner Million sind? 
_ 12. "Ich weiß Matlock....." _

RR, meiner Schwester geht?s wieder besser, allerdings hat mein Hund neulich einer alten Oma die Hand abgebissen, die ist dann irgendwie im McDonalds in einen Burger gekommen und weil auf der Packung nicht, ?vorsicht omahände? stand, hat irgendsoein Volltrottel Mc Donalds verklagt, die nun wiederrum meinen Hund verklagt haben und ich will nicht, daß der in den Knast muß, kann ich mir das Geld vielleicht von dir leihen?
_ 13. ?KISS? _

Mit dem Geld könnte man doch z.B. eine Stiftung zur Finanzierung von Logopädiestunden für Fische gründen, meinst du nicht?
_ 14. "Echt? Find ich auch." _

RR es gibt da immer noch die Möglichkeit, daß du mir das Geld in  Raten zurückgibst, was meinst du dazu?
 15. "+o<+"

RR wirst du mir jemals meine Million zurückgeben?
_ 16. "Meine Emailadresse sagt doch wohl alles oder?" _

RR, diesmal ist es wirklich wichtig, ich habe da diese Idee... Ich möchte unterbezahlte Redakteure finanzieren, allein die Million brauch ich dafür... Bist du dabei ?
_ 17. "zum 10000000ten Mal.:......" _

Pöh, RR dieser Sesselpuper sollte öffentlich an den Pranger gestellt und mit Goldklumpen beschmissen werden bis er darum bettelt, die Million hergeben zu dürfen, meinst du nicht auch?
_ 18. "Das kannst du so nicht sagen....." _

Wie bist du eigentlich auf diese Stiftung zur Förderung für sprachgestörte Fische gekommen? Das hat doch nichts mit deinem Goldfisch zu tun?
_ 19. "Er hat Jehova gesagt!!" _

RR, hrhrhr, ich habe jetzt einen


----------



## Sophokles (15. Januar 2002)

Och Cania, musstest du den Thread wieder hervorholen? Der ist langsam aber sicher langweilig


----------



## mithrandir (15. Januar 2002)

_- Och Cania, musstest du den Thread wieder hervorholen? Der ist langsam aber sicher langweilig  _

Hättste doch bis morgen gewartet - da hätte er einjähriges Jubiläum


----------



## Cania (15. Januar 2002)

*Wer wars? Sie wars, sie wars... äh, er wars, er wars"*

_- Och Cania, musstest du den Thread wieder hervorholen? Der ist langsam aber sicher langweilig  _

Tut mir leid, Soph, ich wollte das gar nicht, ich wurde dazu gezwungen, was aber wegen der 4000 Zeichen nicht mehr dahinpasste und heute morgen war ich einfach zu müde, noch eine Erklärung dabeizuschreiben.

Außerdem soll das hier doch ein richtiger Spammerthread werden... Dazu gehört auch, daß er immerwieder aud den (fast) vergessenen Ecken herausgekramt wird.

Und außerdem ist sowieso klaus schuld


----------



## klausbyte (22. März 2002)

*AW: Wer wars? Sie wars, sie wars... äh, er wars, er wars"*



> Und außerdem ist sowieso klaus schuld


----------

